# Hillbillies in Ohio



## jig-eye (Mar 25, 2005)

As useual we had a great time in Ohio.Wish that WV had the one buck a year law.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done! The wooden gate on the trailer makes it official HILLBILLY!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like you guys had some fun...congrats on your success.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats the way to whack em and stack em. lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Hillbilly is the only way to do it!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

just needs a steelers lic plate or decal






ohiohunter43015 said:


> Well done! The wooden gate on the trailer makes it official HILLBILLY!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Why ruin a perfectly good trailer ???


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A Steeler's Flag on the trailer would be better....Anyhow Congratulations on a very successful deer hunt...JIM.....:!....:!....


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Now that's what I call a "MEATWAGON"


----------

